

Show HN: Chrome extension to monitor the top Hacker News story in real time - rwain
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hack-the-news/oehghgdldepmknikdpjakmpbonlkmnfa

======
rwain
What does it do exactly?

Displays a Hacker News icon on your browser that changes color when the top
story changes.

How does it do it?

The extension opens a websocket connection to the Hacker News Firebase
([https://hacker-news.firebaseio.com/](https://hacker-news.firebaseio.com/))
so it can detect new top stories in real time.

Source code at [https://github.com/robbiewain/hack-the-
news](https://github.com/robbiewain/hack-the-news)

I really just made it for myself but others have found it useful so I'm
posting here. Enjoy!

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Are there any more screenshots than just that? What does it do exactly?

~~~
rwain
An excellent point! I've added a 2nd screenshot and a slightly better
description.

